# Alexander Carson



## AV1611 (May 4, 2007)

Anyone read his _Baptism in Its Mode and Subjects Considered_?



> Carson (1776 1844) was a Presbyterian minister in Ireland. Certain members of his congregation questioned the scripturalness of infant baptism. Carson battled the question of baptism for some time, but at last concluded that the Scriptures do not teach the baptism of anyone but believers. Carson’s income as a Presbyterian came partially from the State, and partially from his father-in-law, a rich man. Both these sources were denied to him if he switched to being a Baptist preacher.
> 
> Though Mr. Carson had his own definite views on the subject, views born out of theological controversy, this book is far from being a polemic for them. Instead, what he relates gives evidence of being well-informed, thorough and good-tempered, so much so that believers of all persuasions will profit from reading what he has to say.
> 
> ...


 (see)







[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Baptism-Mode-Subject-Alexander-Carson/dp/1579787878/ref=sr_1_22/002-0333372-2216874?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1178287712&sr=8-22"]Amazon.com: Baptism In Its Mode and Subject: Books: Alexander Carson[/ame]


----------



## JOwen (May 4, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Anyone read his _Baptism in Its Mode and Subjects Considered_?
> 
> (see)
> 
> ...



Ummmmm, better read R.W Dale's massive 4 volume work, "Baptizo" where he conclusively demonstrates from extensive Greek literature that the word baptizo can mean at least half a dozen things. When I was a baptist, I used Carson a lot, until I discovered that R.W. Dale had done the better,more exhaustive homework. For a "Coles Notes" rendition of Dale, read Jay Adams' "Meaning and Mode of Baptism".

Rev. Lewis
ex-baptist


----------



## AV1611 (May 4, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Ummmmm, better read R.W Dale's massive 4 volume work, "Baptizo" where he conclusively demonstrates from extensive Greek literature that the word baptizo can mean at least half a dozen things.



I maintain my adherence to what Hoeksema states in his _Reformed Dogmatics_ which was that immersion, pouring or sprinkling are all equally valid.


----------



## Mayflower (May 4, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Anyone read his _Baptism in Its Mode and Subjects Considered_?
> 
> (see)
> 
> ...



I have the book, but only read some parts of it. It's a good and indept book.

I would advise to read :

Baptism in the early church - Prof. hendrick F. Stander & Prof. Johannes P Louw
http://65.71.233.194/arbca/baptism_church_book.htm

A treatise of baptism - Henry Danvers
http://www.mountzionpbc.org/books/Hen. D’ ANVERS_treatise_of_baptism.htm#_Toc467468235


----------



## AV1611 (May 4, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> I have the book, but only read some parts of it. It's a good and indept book.
> 
> I would advise to read :
> 
> ...



Thank you brother


----------



## Mayflower (May 4, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Thank you brother



I would like to added that Prof. F. Stander & Prof. Johannes P. Louw are both member of a paedobaptist church. I think you will get this book also from the U.K, see :

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-li...7734598-2157506?ie=UTF8&qid=1178297052&sr=1-6

Henry Danvers - A treatise of baptism
http://www.bookfinder.com/search/?ac=sl&st=sl&qi=N0K2BeVjougm7nn6fhOJzcYokRE_8346560727_1:1:3


----------



## Pilgrim (May 4, 2007)

JOwen said:


> Ummmmm, better read R.W Dale's massive 4 volume work, "Baptizo" where he conclusively demonstrates from extensive Greek literature that the word baptizo can mean at least half a dozen things. When I was a baptist, I used Carson a lot, until I discovered that R.W. Dale had done the better,more exhaustive homework. For a "Coles Notes" rendition of Dale, read Jay Adams' "Meaning and Mode of Baptism".
> 
> Rev. Lewis
> ex-baptist


----------

